# S. Florida Herf - HARD ROCK CASINO - 2/24/06



## solomr2 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Geetings - I'm posting this here at Neuromancer's request.*

*THIS IS OUR FIRST HERF OF 2006, AND IT WILL BE ROCKIN!!*

*SEMINOLE HARD ROCK HOTEL AND CASINO 
http://www.seminolehardrockhollywood.com/*

*FRIDAY FEBRUARY 24th, 2006 at 7:00PM
AS ALWAYS THERE IS NO COST OR COVER CHARGE*

*MUST RSVP to [email protected]**
Please include your name and number of people in your party.*

*Everyone is welcome. Friends, family and significant others also welcome. Lots of free cigars from our sponsors, raffles, and fun for everyone*

Pictures from previous events==> *CLICK HERE*

*Our sponsors so far include;

CUBAN CRAFTERS - http://www.cubancrafters.com/

TORANO - http://www.torano.com/

UNITED TOBACCO - http://www.unitedtobaccoinc.com/

DREW ESTATE - http://www.drewestate.com/

PUROS INDIOS - http://www.purosindioscigars.com/main.asp

BIKERBOY INTERNATIONAL - http://www.bikerboyinternational.com/
*

*MANY, MANY THANKS TO OUR GREAT SPONSORS.*

Directions and info about the Hard Rock and the Paradise entertainment scene can be found at the link above.

Our event will be in the private rooms upstairs at *Knight Time Billiards* situated in the Paradise entertainment area. A link to Knight Time can be found under Bars & Nightlife.

Special for this event - Beer is $3, Wine is $4 and Wells are $5. Also, our guests can go next door to the *Spirits night club *without cover charge after 10:30PM.

*For sponsorship information please send email to the RSVP link above.*


----------



## solomr2 (Feb 14, 2006)

Just a reminder; this is open to everyone. No cost.

Just RSVP to [email protected], and you get plenty of cigars, you get to party at the Hard Rock and you get to meet a lot of fun people.


----------



## solomr2 (Feb 14, 2006)

We have yet another sponsor...

*CAMACHO CIGARS - http://www.camachocigars.com*


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Just so you gorilla's know, I went to the last one of these in Miami...while I didn't know a lot of people, Marie and I had a great time, and they gave out tons of free samples...had my first Torano Tribute and Torano Virtuoso here and loved them...these guys do a great job of putting a herf together...gonna try and make this one too...


----------



## solomr2 (Feb 14, 2006)

Been up all night making herf packs.

This is going to be SICK!!!* I've got 100 herf packs *and you won't believe the friggin raffle prizes - AWESOME stuff.

BTW - if you didn't RSVP - you better do it by noon on Friday. After that I won't have you on the list. I currently have *80 people on the RSVP *list. That is more than we have ever had.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Darn! I'm pulling a double shift today, I hate missing out on this.


----------



## solomr2 (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's the pictures from the event...http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/solomr2

We'll be doing this again soon. Let me know if you wish to join our mailing list so you can receive a direct invitation to our events. Just send me an email so [email protected].


----------

